# What compression format uses .xz extension?



## kilowattradio (May 8, 2011)

I'm downloading the FreeBSD 8.2 DVD and it has an extension of xz at the end of the file name. What compression format is being used with FreeBSD when a file has that extension?


----------



## gordon@ (May 8, 2011)

LZMA. You can download an implementation for windows with 7-zip. http://www.7-zip.org


----------



## jrm@ (May 8, 2011)

xz()

unxz is included in the base system.


----------



## kilowattradio (May 8, 2011)

OK, I'm on a Mac, but was able to download a MacPort of XZ. Thank you.


----------

